# First thing to do Post Landing in Perth, WA



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

I want to know that what is the first thing to do once I land in Perth. I am migrating to Perth, WA with my wife and son and also want know how can I get the driving license in Perth, WA. I already hold an Indian driving license.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

*What to do first*

This forum has very useful sticky threads on what to do when you arrive in Oz. You might what to go through those.


----------



## Laugan2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, when we arrived the first thing we had to do was to go to the Real Estate agent to sign for our house rental keys and then go to the bank with ID to activate our bank account. As our furniture etc was still weeks away in a container somewhere, we bought an iron, toaster and a Hoover and took inflated beds with us in the suitcases. Also prearranged a washing machine and TV thru Radio Rentals which was delivered before our arrival in to Australia. 
Getting an Aussie driving licence was really easy, just went to the local roads office, booked an appointment for a few days later to fill out a form, pay a fee and licences come thru in the post.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would recommend doing the following things:
- Get a local mobile phone number (you can buy a sim card at the airport)
- Activate bank account or open new bank account (if not done prior to arrival)
- Register for Medicare card
- Obtain a proof of age card (it will save you from having to carry your passport with you all the time as proof of ID and can be used to prove your identity when applying for a WA driving license)
- Start looking for a job/ register with recruitment agent
- Rent a place to live 

As you have an Indian license, you can drive on your Indian license for 3 months from the date of arrival. Unfortunately, an Indian license cannot simply be converted, so if you wish to drive legally after the initial three months, you will need to obtain a WA license but will need to sit a full test in order to do so.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Adding to the list of Maz25(definitely with moderators consent):

1-apply for tax file number;
2-register with centrelink(if applicable);
3-register with WA state migration department if on state sponsored visa
4-sorting out the internet connection.

Thanks.


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

Is that true that I can drive a car with my indian driving license for initial 3 months after I arrive in Perth ? 

Hassan how can I get register with WA state migration dept. I have Subclass 176 VE.


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Adding to the list of Maz25(definitely with moderators consent):
> 
> 1-apply for tax file number;
> 2-register with centrelink(if applicable);
> ...


What is the procedure to register with WA state migration? Is there any web site for this?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

yes you can drive with your Indian DL for initial three months .

The procedure to register with WA migration department is to email(though in person visit to their office located at Murray St in Perth could be an option for some):

1- copy of state sponsorship agreement signed by the sponsored(us);
2-copy of first two pages of passport;
3-evidence of residential address-lease agreement,etc.

The effective date will be the date of registeration not arrival date.

SMC WA Email address: 
[email protected]

Regards

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Is there any need to convert my indian license to international driving license to use it for initial 3 months. I read it some whr that u need to get it attested. Is this true?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

panks_oz said:


> Is there any need to convert my indian license to international driving license to use it for initial 3 months. I read it some whr that u need to get it attested. Is this true?


No, provided that the license is in English, then you can use it as is - no need for an international license.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes for Indian,Pakistani and Bangladeshi licence holders an NOC is to get from local traffic police authority in country of origin.This NOC will be attested by ministry of foreign affairs in country of origin.Later upon reaching Australia you'd have to submit that duly attested NOC which you brought and other docs from India to your Consulate general in Australia.Afterwards your Consulate will issue a licence verification letter being addressed to Drivers and Vehicle Licencing Services of Transport Dept. that your licence ia genuine.I would suggest to please check with your Consulate in Australia for exacting info.
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yes for Indian,Pakistani and Bangladeshi licence holders an NOC is to get from local traffic police authority in country of origin.This NOC will be attested by ministry of foreign affairs in country of origin.Later upon reaching Australia you'd have to submit that duly attested NOC which you brought and other docs from India to your Consulate general in Australia.Afterwards your Consulate will issue a licence verification letter being addressed to Drivers and Vehicle Licencing Services of Transport Dept. that your licence ia genuine.I would suggest to please check with your Consulate in Australia for exacting info.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


Hassan a sincere note of thanks for taking the time to share your knowledge and experience with all of us. God bless you.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey - I thought is some sort of verification - not NOC
Is it so that the consulate (BD/IN/PK) will ask NOC. I didnt plan to get one before exit from my current location


******************************************************
*Do you need to provide verification of your overseas driver’s licence?*

If you hold a drivers licence issued in Bangladesh, India, Indonesia,or Pakistan you are required to: 

Obtain a ‘letter of verification’ from the relevant High Commission / Consulate regarding the authenticity of the driver’s licence; and 

Contact the High Commission / Consulate to ensure that they have forwarded details of the 'letter of verification' to Licensing and Compliance Services before you attend a Driver and Vehicle Services (DVS) Centre or regional DVS Agent.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly...to get that verification letter from Consulate one needs the NOC from licensing authority form the country of origin as required by the Consulate.Check with your Consulate in Australia,please.

Regards.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Exactly...to get that verification letter from Consulate one needs the NOC from licensing authority form the country of origin as required by the Consulate.Check with your Consulate in Australia,please.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum



Thanks for that, looks like i need to add NOC in my exit list.

i have double trouble then - have to get NOC from both BD (Origin) & IN (my DL is from India).


----------



## bingo296 (Jul 13, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> No, provided that the license is in English, then you can use it as is - no need for an international license.


It's going to be a little hard to get the international license. Good luck


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

thewall said:


> Thanks for that, looks like i need to add NOC in my exit list.
> 
> i have double trouble then - have to get NOC from both BD (Origin) & IN (my DL is from India).


Presumably as you're BD national just check with your Consulate and DVS WA Australia .I am not sure what would be the requirement in yours like circumstances.However NOC would be required in every case.I would suggest you to put the query at 
www.transport.wa.gov.au
They will respond swiftly with the exact requirement.
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------

